# Plant help



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm fairly new to plants and having a few issues with some plants, any help is appreciated.

The Tank
Standard 75 gallon, moderate-heavily stocked with African cichlids. Eheim 2215, AC110 and AC70 for filtration. 2"-3" PFS substrate, 78f, PH around 8.2, water is quite hard. 4' Coralife CF (130w) 6500k bulbs running from 4pm-9pm and 4' Beamswork freshwater bright LED fixture running 3pm-10:30pm. 40-50% water changes weekly. I haven't taken water parameters lately but ammonia is always 0, nitrites 0 and nitrates were around 20-30 (over 10 right out of the tap). I should double check the nitrate level, the plants must be using some of them.

Plants
2 medium anubias barteri (attached to driftwood), 1 large anubias barteri (attached to lace rock), 2 smallish amazon swords, 18 or so jungle val (12" or so each) and one fairly large java fern (wedged inbetween rocks). No co2, dose Flourish once per week (as per directions).

We've been dabbling with plants since Christmas or so with mixed success. We knew our fish would nibble at most plants so we understood that this would be a challenge from the beginning.

Our swords are growing well dispite being treated like salad .

Our anubias tends to develop holes in the leaves, some of the larger leaves tend to turn a bit yellow. Is lighting a concern here? Am I needing to dose iron or potassium?

Still not sure about the Val, they've been planted for about a month and they are rooting but not doing much else. A lot of the existing plants are yellowing/dying off but I understand this is normal when first planted and new growth should be healthy but I figured they would grow quicker from what I've read. Should I use root tabs for both these guys and the swords? If so, where should I get them from (Big Al's)?

Java fern, my nemesis. My africans nibble at them (which they aren't supposed to do ), the leaves are turning brown with some holes but that may be in part due to my goats eating them. I'm really disappointed in them, they were supposed to be easy to grow and maintain but they look horrible. Any suggestions?


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

46 views and no responses? My post too long?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

Honest words, a lot of people get all technical with water parameters, however many don't, I'm one of those people, I only keep track of heat, cleanliness, and sometimes ferts/lighting. Your parameters are fine, and don't stress over them, just your heat could be lower for your plants, I've had Anubias go bad in the summer when the heat waves hit.
However I would personally turn the main light on a little longer and turn the LEDs on just at night. And perhaps fertilize in smaller portions throughout the week, I used to dose twice a week in smaller portions.
However about your swords turning yellow, prune them when you see damage, they will not heal, however with the Anubias turn the heat down to 74-75 f and make sure it has some sort of light reaching the leaf, even if it's shaded.

And if your cichlids are eating the ferns, take em out. If they like to munch on it, not much you can do.


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, I'll change up my lighting a bit and start dosing twice a week and see how that works out.

I have to be careful with tank temp because of the fish. The swords aren't turning yellow, a few spots on the older anubias leaves are (although it isn't wide spread). The swords are just getting picked at constantly, must be tasty


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

littleolme said:


> Thanks for the reply, I'll change up my lighting a bit and start dosing twice a week and see how that works out.
> 
> I have to be careful with tank temp because of the fish. The swords aren't turning yellow, a few spots on the older anubias leaves are (although it isn't wide spread). The swords are just getting picked at constantly, must be tasty


What kind of fish are in there again?


----------



## Kooka (Feb 8, 2011)

I'm fairly new to plants and having a few issues with some plants, any help is appreciated.

*I'll try to help!*
Standard 75 gallon, moderate-heavily stocked with African cichlids. Eheim 2215, AC110 and AC70 for filtration. 2"-3" PFS substrate, 78f, PH around 8.2, water is quite hard. 4' Coralife CF (130w) 6500k bulbs running from 4pm-9pm and 4' Beamswork freshwater bright LED fixture running 3pm-10:30pm. 40-50% water changes weekly. I haven't taken water parameters lately but ammonia is always 0, nitrites 0 and nitrates were around 20-30 (over 10 right out of the tap). I should double check the nitrate level, the plants must be using some of them.

*Sounds like a really well run tank! And your husbandry of it must be commended.*

2 medium anubias barteri (attached to driftwood), 1 large anubias barteri (attached to lace rock), 2 smallish amazon swords, 18 or so jungle val (12" or so each) and one fairly large java fern (wedged inbetween rocks). No co2, dose Flourish once per week (as per directions).

*Sounds ok so far*

We've been dabbling with plants since Christmas or so with mixed success. We knew our fish would nibble at most plants so we understood that this would be a challenge from the beginning.

Our swords are growing well dispite being treated like salad .

*Hmm, I'm not sure if that's possible, but OK. I think they need their leaves to be intact in order to grow well.*

Our anubias tends to develop holes in the leaves, some of the larger leaves tend to turn a bit yellow. Is lighting a concern here? Am I needing to dose iron or potassium?

*BINGO! Yes, yellow holes in leaves are usually indicative of a nutrient defficiency, most likely low potassium levels. I would try dosing Flourish trace, potassium and iron supplements. I would remove the unhealthy leaves to leave room for new growth. And your lighting is fine for low light plants like anubias and java fern, no worries there.*

Still not sure about the Val, they've been planted for about a month and they are rooting but not doing much else. A lot of the existing plants are yellowing/dying off but I understand this is normal when first planted and new growth should be healthy but I figured they would grow quicker from what I've read. Should I use root tabs for both these guys and the swords? If so, where should I get them from (Big Al's)?

*Yes, vals usually take soem time to get acclimatized to the conditions in new tanks. I would give them a couple of Flourish tabs (or equivalent) rich in iron to get them going. They also love a lot of light so make sure they aren't shaded.*

Java fern, my nemesis. My africans nibble at them (which they aren't supposed to do ), the leaves are turning brown with some holes but that may be in part due to my goats eating them. I'm really disappointed in them, they were supposed to be easy to grow and maintain but they look horrible. Any suggestions?

*Java ferns are for some reason really tasty to certain species of fish (and snails for that matter.) Perhaps you can try discouraging them from eating the ferns by providing them with some sort of vegetable alternative? Maybe you can attach a piece of lettuce with a suction cup to your aquarium glass and maybe that will divert their attention away from the java fern?*


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

Kooka said:


> Our swords are growing well dispite being treated like salad .
> 
> *Hmm, I'm not sure if that's possible, but OK. I think they need their leaves to be intact in order to grow well.*


Well, the older leaves look a bit tattered but there is constantly new growth. As the leaves start to look really bad, I remove them.



Kooka said:


> Still not sure about the Val, they've been planted for about a month and they are rooting but not doing much else. A lot of the existing plants are yellowing/dying off but I understand this is normal when first planted and new growth should be healthy but I figured they would grow quicker from what I've read. Should I use root tabs for both these guys and the swords? If so, where should I get them from (Big Al's)?
> 
> *Yes, vals usually take soem time to get acclimatized to the conditions in new tanks. I would give them a couple of Flourish tabs (or equivalent) rich in iron to get them going. They also love a lot of light so make sure they aren't shaded.*


Perfect, thanks!



Kooka said:


> Java fern, my nemesis. My africans nibble at them (which they aren't supposed to do ), the leaves are turning brown with some holes but that may be in part due to my goats eating them. I'm really disappointed in them, they were supposed to be easy to grow and maintain but they look horrible. Any suggestions?
> 
> *Java ferns are for some reason really tasty to certain species of fish (and snails for that matter.) Perhaps you can try discouraging them from eating the ferns by providing them with some sort of vegetable alternative? Maybe you can attach a piece of lettuce with a suction cup to your aquarium glass and maybe that will divert their attention away from the java fern?*


Vegetable alternative ... like amazon sword?  Ya, we sometime give them romaine or zucchini but they still nip at the swords and java fern. I knew they were going to pick at the swords but they aren't supposed to like java fern.

Thanks for all your help!


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

default said:


> What kind of fish are in there again?


African cichlids. More specifically acei, yellow labs, iodotropheus sprengerae (rusties), 4 baby copadichromis borleyi, a pair of peacocks, 2 juvie bushynose and a syno catfish.


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

littleolme said:


> African cichlids. More specifically acei, yellow labs, iodotropheus sprengerae (rusties), 4 baby copadichromis borleyi, a pair of peacocks, 2 juvie bushynose and a syno catfish.


That's why 
Swords will get destroyed with most cichlids unless they are dwarf. I've had medium sized SA cichlids rip everything apart, and my Africans treated it like chew toys. However personally, with that kind of fish selection, it's almost impossible to juggle fish with plants. When I got into this hobby a long time ago, I was all about fish, pacus, cichlids, you name it, I've tried it - and plants were nothing but mere nutrition or toys. 
However when I got into plants, I tried working with fish and plants - usually ending in headaches. Usually most friends in Lfs suggest choosing one or the other, and using each other only to compliment each other.
For example - Anubias with cichlids, since they will make the tank look better and kinda clean your water.
- while most plant keepers get fish or inverts to help with the setup. Like Amanos, Otos, sae, etc etc. and stocked with smaller fishes that don't disrupt or consume everything which will also provide some ferts for the plants.
So just personally, trying to keep both sides happy is a pain in the butt.


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

Honestly I think it depends on the fish themselves. My "mbuna" tank is pretty heavily planted, anything from JF to riccia in it, the only plant had real difficulty was vallisneria (which is supposed to be good with mbuna)

Also have 20 something amano and 3 bamboo shrimp, all happy. 

Haven't had any issues with them eating anything except H. Corymbosa which was promptly eaten. 

It's just the luck of the draw maybe?


----------



## Anoobias (Feb 16, 2012)

__
http://instagr.am/p/J69gDJGq31%2F/


----------



## littleolme (Feb 21, 2012)

Nice! 

The reason I started adding plants was to help control nitrates since I'm already at ~10 ppm right out of the tap. I'm not sure it was the smartest thing I've ever done because now I really like plants as well as my africans. On a positive note, my plants do well in my 2 Tanganyika tanks.

I was thinking of adding amazon frogbit, is it likely to just be another tasty treat?


----------



## default (May 28, 2011)

littleolme said:


> Nice!
> 
> The reason I started adding plants was to help control nitrates since I'm already at ~10 ppm right out of the tap. I'm not sure it was the smartest thing I've ever done because now I really like plants as well as my africans. On a positive note, my plants do well in my 2 Tanganyika tanks.
> 
> I was thinking of adding amazon frogbit, is it likely to just be another tasty treat?


roots will be. mine do fine with most fish, just has a lot of short roots instead of the monster tentacle like ones. and +1 the personality of the fish is very important.


----------

